# Fostering a pregnant stray



## Phantasmox (Aug 3, 2011)

There's a stray cat, Lucy, that has been hanging around my complex. I don't personally take care of her but my neighbor feeds her and lets her in when she comes around and she's very friendly so I pet her when I see her. I'm pretty sure Lucy is pregnant and I'm taking her to the vet to get her checked out. I want to foster her so she has a safe place to deliver her kittens and find them homes.

I don't know the first thing about fostering a stray let alone a pregnant one though  Does anyone have any resources or tips for me? Magaera is still only 6 months old but she's very curious seeing Lucy through the window and screen door, however, Lucy isn't as excited about Magaera's presence and has hissed and swiped at her.

I'm tight on money as it is but I want to make sure she's comfortable and happy. I won't be keeping her permanently, just until the kittens are old enough to be adopted and then I'm going to make sure she gets spayed before finding her a home. What are some good, cheap, temporary solutions? I'm willing to spend on KMR and good quality food, but things like litter boxes and bedding? Speaking of food, are there any decently priced but good quality cat and kitten food? I currently feed Magaera a raw diet so I'm not sure about commercial foods, but I don't have the resources or the time to be feeding everyone raw.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Fostering a pregnant cat is truly an amazing experience. Are you able to go on petfinder and search local rescues around you and contact them and see if they can help? That's how I was initially set up with my rescue guy and now foster through them. It's amazing seeing the little babies grow 

I would honestly keep the mom cat and kittens away from your resident cats, when we foster they are kept in the partially finished basement room and I don't have to worry about any sickness or diseases being spread around. Kittens, especially newborns are very very fragile and can get deathly sick so it's always a good idea to wash your hands before feeding and taking care of and loving on the new kittens.

I would definitely try and contact some local rescues and state you are willing to foster. They may be able to help you out or at least get you discounted vet pricing etc.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

The manual given to me by the shelter I foster for is here: 

Animal Services List of Publications

Scroll down near the bottom of the page and click the one titled "Foster Care Manual." Of course, "Call the shelter" should be replaced with "Call your vet" but the basic info is really good and it has specific info on pregnant cats. For food, my foster moms and kittens all get Purina kitten crunchies and Authority brand (petsmart store brand) wet kitten food. Is it the greatest food under the sun? No. Will they live on it without you going too terribly broke? Yes. 


Edit to add: The "cat/kitten supplement" right under the foster care manual is also incredibly helpful.


----------



## Phantasmox (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! It took me a while to find out where my post went haha, sorry for putting it in the wrong forum. Well the vet gave Lucy a blood test and she doesn't have anything, and I got Magaera a rabies shot. The vet said it's too early to tell 100% that she's pregnant but from the looks/feels of her, she would be just under a month along. So another month to go! That gives my roommate and me some time to prepare.


----------



## carol3y (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi,

I've taken in pregnant strays twice, kept them, had the kittens and found home for the kittens and it was an awesome experience. 

So, look forward to a very enjoyable experience. You have the Mom now, and maybe a month until the babies come. That's great, you have time to really build trust and a bond with the Mom kitty. It is important to feed the Mom well through her pregnancy. 
There are many threads here about the quality of food and it's cost. I think another reply suggested you might contact local rescue or other groups and ask for help. 

My theory is adding cooked chicken, without skin or bones and finely chopped enriches their diet and is inexpensive.

Their is much info on the web about what to expect and how to help. Feed her well, spend time with her and build trust, set up a quiet hidden spot for her to have her babies. She may want you with her, or not. 

Mostly, support her and enjoy along with her. It's fun and heartwarming.


Best wishes,
Carol


----------

